# Midlands Breakfast Club - Sunday 24th October 2010



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

3 weeks to go till the penultimate Midlands Breakfast Club meet of 2010!

The last one saw over 300 cars turn up of all shapes and sizes!
Not many better ways to spend a Sunday morning!

The meet runs from 09:00 till Midday, and people are allowed to park up in the main area from 08:30 onwards. The only charge is the car park fee to the RAF Museum which is £2.00.
Breakfast is available from the main cafe from 09:00 - 11:00 where they serve bacon and sausage baps, hash browns, tea and coffee and hot chocolate.

Entry to the RAF Museum is also free so an excellent excuse to get you car out for a blast and bring the family along to!
full details can be found on the website
www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk

Here's a few pics from the last meet in September


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I loved how the Bentley owner just dumped his car there!!

The red VXR8 there last month sounded incredible - did you hear it?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I loved how the Bentley owner just dumped his car there!!
> 
> The red VXR8 there last month sounded incredible - did you hear it?


I was just coming out of the main building armed with bap and hash brown when he started it up!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Has someone stole the middle bit of the sagaris's bonnet


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

bugger, gonna be at a wedding that weekend in yorkshire.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That delta still looks great after all these years....I think it just looks ready to attack a forest stage somewhere!!!!

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be there. 

I think it is absolutly a cracking morning or day out if your a bit strapped for cash etc. 

Hope to see some of you there.

Andy


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a really good morning out. Plus you get to go round the museum for free.....


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

I was there, anyone else attend? Much better turnout than last month.

Some snaps:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep, I was there - I took my 5 year old son - he really enjoyed it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed it 

The Megane 250 in blue is my mates - looks sweet!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't believe I forgot this :wall:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yup, I was there!

all the pics now up on the website!

http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/page7.htm


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Super turn out - Never seen so many Scoobys at Cosford before, some real gems there today. That Morgan was lovely and Megs looked great!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Loved the look on the Cobra owners face when my 3 year old wandered over and in earshot of him piped up with "I like this Cobra"


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

ohhhh fuuuuu...Cant belive i forgot this.


----------

